

FormKeep -- the easiest way to create form endpoints - shawndumas
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/introducing-formkeep

======
shawndumas
"Try FormKeep without pulling out your wallet. Every form is initially in a
sandbox mode, where we limit it to 10 visible submissions, so you can design
and test until you’re ready to accept real submissions.

Once you are ready to pay, you’re in for a treat. FormKeep is pay what you
want, because not all forms serve the same purpose. We want to give everyone a
chance to use this service, so we ask you to pay what you think is
appropriate, based on the business value provided for your particular form."

I hope this works out for them because I like this pay model.

------
carpy22
That's actually pretty neat. Good job.

~~~
bluelinksforme
Hey Carpy! Come back soon when we're all in town.

